# Bevándorlás... másképp!



## ribizly (2007 November 9)

Sziasztok Kedves forum látogatók!

Úgy gondolom mindannyiunk "hasznos" információért, Kanadából pedig segítő szándékkal vezérelten irkálunk ide.
Néhány nappal ezelőtt "bukkantam fel igazán", mert a téma most vált aktuálissá. 
Kérem azok írjanak ide, akik tudományos munkásságuk, esetleg bizonyítható, súlyos emberi jogi jogsértésük alapján tudtak bevándorolni vagy letelepedni. Azoknak a tapasztalatát várom, akik tudományos fokozattal esetleg sikeres strasbourgi kártérítést követően tudtak bevándorolni. 
Előre köszönöm a hozzászólásokat... ha lesz ilyen!


----------



## ribizly (2007 November 9)

Nna ettől tartottam...


----------



## Hahalman (2007 November 9)

ribizly írta:


> Kérem azok írjanak ide, akik tudományos munkásságuk, esetleg bizonyítható, súlyos emberi jogi jogsértésük alapján tudtak bevándorolni vagy letelepedni. Azoknak a tapasztalatát várom, akik tudományos fokozattal esetleg sikeres strasbourgi kártérítést követően tudtak bevándorolni.


 
Nem akarlak elkeseriteni, de itt bizony nemsok ilyen embert fogsz talalni.

Mondjuk, a *legelso* dolog az, hogy Strassbourg az EU szerve - Kanada pedig nem tartozik az EU-hoz...

A *masodik* az, hogy tudtommal minden orszagban amely alairta a Genfi emberjogi egyezmenyt (s igy kotelezo menekultvedelmet biztositania) az orszag sajat, az egyezmenyt honosito torvenye kimondja, hogy CSAK az kaphat menekultjogi vedelmet, aki AZONNAL kerte azt, s hozza abban az orszagban ahol ez szamara elmeletileg ELSORE rendelkezesere allt. 

Magyarul: ha Toronto fele valaki (mondjuk) Franciorszagon keresztul jon, es egyetlen orara is megall Franciaorszagban, ez lehetove teszi szamara hogy OTT kerjen menekultugyi vedelmet - s ha ezt nem tette meg OTT, ezzel nagyjabol el is uszott az osszes eselye arra hogy kesobb ezt Kanadaban megkerje ill. megkapja ITT. Ugyanez a helyzet (peldaul) ha valaki (mondjuk) 1 evvel ezelott szenvedte el az adott serelmet Mo-n, de azota egyszer mar ellatogatott mint turista Nemetorszagba 1 napra...

Ez egyebkent teljesen ertheto is, ha felfogjuk, hogy a menekultugyi vedelem NEM BEVANDORLASI FORMA; ez _szoszerint_ vedelmet jelent! Marpedig akit valoban uldoznek, attol minimum elvarhato, hogy ne valogasson a vedelem orszagai kozott, hanem azonnal kerje a vedelmet amint az rendelkezesere all - akar Kanadaban, akar (pld.) Ausztriaban legyen eppen. Csakugy, ahogy ha valakit vernek az utcan, elvarhato tole hogy az elso arrajovo rendortol kerjen segitseget, es ne annak alapjan valogasson hogy melyik rendor szimpatikusabb eppen.

*Harmadszor*, Kanada Mo-t nem tartja 'menekult-teremto' orszagnak, s igy (nehany egyedi, foleg csalad- es nojogi esetet kiveve) a kerelmet nem fogadjak el. Ezert nem Kanada a hibas, hisz evekkel ezelott a kormany direkt meghivott ide szamos mo-i kormanyszakertot ES erdekkepviseleti civil szervezeti vezetot hogy oszinten nyilatkozzanak errol, s ok azt az egyontetu velemenyt adtak, hogy menekult statuszra 'semmilyen magyar allampolgarnak nem lehet szuksege'. 

Termeszetesen ezzel sokan sem itt, sem ott nem ertenek egyet; nu de, ennek megvaltoztatasahoz ill. orvoslasahoz Neked kell a Te erdekkepviseleti civil szervezeti vezetoidhez ill. _ombudsmen_-hez fordulnod, hisz ok hivatalosan nem allami alkalmazottak hanem a TE erdeked kepviseloi, tehat NEKED es ALTALAD elszamoltathatoak csupan - a kanadai kormany iranyaban semmikepp sem...

Hangsulyozom: a fenntiek nem a szemelyes velemenyeim vagy meglatasaim, hanem a hivatalos helyzet. Akar sert akar segit, nem en szultem oket - en csak segiteni probalok azzal, hogy elmagyarazom a tenyeket.


----------



## ribizly (2007 November 10)

Hahalman írta:


> Nem akarlak elkeseriteni, de itt bizony nemsok ilyen embert fogsz talalni.
> 
> Mondjuk, a *legelso* dolog az, hogy Strassbourg az EU szerve - Kanada pedig nem tartozik az EU-hoz...
> 
> ...


Szia! 
Köszi hogy elcsemegéztél itt a "tényeken" nekem. Persze, hogy Kanada nem EU tag! Az EU tagságunkhoz a Strasbourgi Emberi Jogi Bíróságnak semmi köze nincs, nem attól fordulhatunk az EU Bírósághoz, hogy 2004-től EU tagállamok vagyunk. Az ENSZ-el vannak olyan egyezmények, amelyek hasonló esetben az ENSZ Emberi Jogi Bizottságának ajánlásai alapján (a genfi egyezmény szerint) ajánlatot tesz valamelyik tagállamának, hogy xy ügyét elbírálva valóban jogos a "menekült" státusz, amit ugye egyre nehezebb a jogvédelmekkel foglalkozó nemzetközi szerveknek is deffiniálni, mert ugye Magyarország elviekben demokratikus ország. (Más kérdés, hogy egy demokratikusan működő országból nincs ilyen tömegű migráció, a világ bármely tájára.) Például Uj Zéland mint az ENSZ alapító tagállama folyamatosan fogad be (a New York-i Emberi Jogi Bizottság ajánlására) "menekülteket". Tudomásom szerint, (ami most még eléggé fehérfoltos ) Kanada is tagja vagyis ratifikált valamit bizonyított emberi jogi jogsértés esetére,... és ezért írtam ide... Természetesen nem csak innen várok információt, csak mint ötlet ide is irtam, és azt hiszem félreértettél, mert itt semmiféle Kanadai Állam "elszámoltatásáról" nincsen szó. Amugy véleményem szerint nem véletlen, hogy Kanada Amerikához hasonlóan leginkább a tanult embereket "szereti befogadni" még akkor is, ha mondjuk egy alacsonyabb képesítési szakmunkásra is szükség van..., akkor nyilván azt is. Szóval Hahalman köszi az infót, de lehet, úgy érzem kicsit elbeszéltünk egymás mellett...  ...mert ha jól tudom Kanada ENSZ tagállam, méghozzá alapító 1945. óta és a United Nations tehet ajánlást Kanadának is... függetlenül attól, hogy nem EU tagállam!


----------

